# Updated Vendor List



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Is there an updated list of current slingshot makers/vendors? I've searched through the forums and many of the lists contain mostly companies with dead links (either websites or old ebay profiles) that appear to no longer be in business.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nosferatu said:


> Is there an updated list of current slingshot makers/vendors? I've searched through the forums and many of the lists contain mostly companies with dead links (either websites or old ebay profiles) that appear to no longer be in business.


Hey Nos, 
I’m sorry no one had replied yet. As of right now there is not. This actually was brought up a little while ago in a different thread but there was a lot of other stuff going on at the time and it kind of got tabled. I’m going to see if I can get a list started and bounce it around to some of the long standing members and see if we can’t get something a little more updated and comprehensive for the newer members out there. I know it can be kind of frustrating trying to source everything when you’re just starting out. In the meantime if there’s a specific product you’re looking for just give a shout out in the general slingshot discussion or here and I’m sure someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey Nos,
> I’m sorry no one had replied yet. As of right now there is not. This actually was brought up a little while ago in a different thread but there was a lot of other stuff going on at the time and it kind of got tabled. I’m going to see if I can get a list started and bounce it around to some of the long standing members and see if we can’t get something a little more updated and comprehensive for the newer members out there. I know it can be kind of frustrating trying to source everything when you’re just starting out. In the meantime if there’s a specific product you’re looking for just give a shout out in the general slingshot discussion or here and I’m sure someone can point you in the right direction.


It does seem like because it’s a pretty niche hobby compared to archery/firearms/etc. it’s less standardized so there’s a lot to learn for a new person like me. A lot of the best frames appear to be made by very small custom operations so it’s a bit less massive brand oriented besides simple shot, wasp, etc. But that’s actually kind of cool because there are so many custom makers!

Anyways, thanks for the reply and I appreciate the help


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Nosferatu said:


> It does seem like because it’s a pretty niche hobby compared to archery/firearms/etc. it’s less standardized so there’s a lot to learn for a new person like me. A lot of the best frames appear to be made by very small custom operations so it’s a bit less massive brand oriented besides simple shot, wasp, etc. But that’s actually kind of cool because there are so many custom makers!
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the reply and I appreciate the help


Hey, you’re welcome man. I know right where you’re coming from with that. I’m a newer shooter myself and ran into the exact same thing. I’m still a newer member too but, I’ll ask around and see if I can get some help. I’ve heard a lot of the smaller makers are on Instagram and Facebook. I’m not sure how comprehensive we can get with that part but we’ll see.


----------

